# Hello



## Tyler2045 (Sep 7, 2015)

Is any one surf fishing tonight or pier fishing tonight that I may be able to come hook up with to learn from. I have a pole and will bring my own bait, I just need advice on the way to fish and what fish is what and what I can keep. If give me a call 870 914 9265.


----------



## SWAngler (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't imagine any sane person surf fishing tonight...really rough. Bad surf though means bad weather, and bad weather usually kicks pier fishing into gear.


----------

